# Surely this wont get reported too!



## ovalball

A bloke turns up for a job at a stud farm.The owner asks"Have you ever shoed a horse?"No,said the man"but i've told a donkey to p*ss off!


----------



## UncleNorm

It's a pity f & d are next to each other... _*but i've tolf a donkey *_ :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ovalball

UncleNorm said:


> It's a pity f & d are next to each other... _*but i've tolf a donkey *_ :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


It's obviously NOT the wai i tell em


----------



## locovan

UncleNorm said:


> It's a pity f & d are next to each other... _*but i've tolf a donkey *_ :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


UNCLE NORM


----------



## gholt417

Funny


----------



## CaGreg

hubby and I are laughing our heads off at this, Well done!

Ca


----------



## UncleNorm

locovan said:


> UncleNorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pity f & d are next to each other... _*but i've tolf a donkey *_ :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> UNCLE NORM
Click to expand...

Sorry Auntie Mavis!


----------



## locovan

UncleNorm said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UncleNorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pity f & d are next to each other... _*but i've tolf a donkey *_ :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> UNCLE NORM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry Auntie Mavis!
Click to expand...

I should think so too behave --smaked wrist's :roll:


----------



## UncleNorm

Oh my goodness... Mavis is either talking porsh... _*smaked wrist's *_ or she's slurring her words!!   :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan

UncleNorm said:


> Oh my goodness... Mavis is either talking porsh... _*smaked wrist's *_ or she's slurring her words!!   :lol: :lol:


No Im trying to upsetting Mr Hobbyfan he wants me to spell correctly and talk posh :lol: 
No chance :twisted:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CaGreg

locovan said:


> UncleNorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness... Mavis is either talking porsh... _*smaked wrist's *_ or she's slurring her words!!   :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> No Im trying to upsetting Mr Hobbyfan he wants me to spell correctly and talk posh :lol:
> No chance :twisted:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Imagine the fun you will have when you come to Ireland!!! Talking posh over here and all that!!

Ca


----------



## UncleNorm

I'm going to watch a film with AuntieSandra and (Cousin)Katie so I'll bid you all Goodnight! xx 8)


----------



## Hobbyfan

locovan said:


> No Im trying to upsetting Mr Hobbyfan he wants me to spell correctly and talk posh :lol:
> No chance :twisted:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ee, tha's a reet gradely lass you lickle minx!


----------



## litcher

UncleNorm said:


> Oh my goodness... Mavis is either talking porsh... _*smaked wrist's *_ or she's slurring her words!!   :lol: :lol:


Maybe she's been having a celebratory drink or two. :wink:

Viv


----------



## Hobbyfan

Like locovan, I too am very grateful to the NHS.

Earlier this year I had a huge problem and spent a month in the new Premature Ejaculation Unit at my local hospital.

They were brilliant! They cured me eventually but, for the first two weeks, it really was touch and go.


----------



## locovan

Hobbyfan said:


> Like locovan, I too am very grateful to the NHS.
> 
> Earlier this year I had a huge problem and spent a month in the new Premature Ejaculation Unit at my local hospital.
> 
> They were brilliant! They cured me eventually but, for the first two weeks, it really was touch and go.


You touch!!and I go :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

Hobbyfan said:


> Earlier this year I had a huge problem and spent a month in the new Premature Ejaculation Unit at my local hospital. They were brilliant! They cured me eventually but, for the first two weeks, it really was touch and go.


Now that's a funny joke :lol:

Gerald


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Good jokes on this thread. :lol: :lol: 


Chris


----------



## robx5

geraldandannie said:


> Hobbyfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier this year I had a huge problem and spent a month in the new Premature Ejaculation Unit at my local hospital. They were brilliant! They cured me eventually but, for the first two weeks, it really was touch and go.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's a funny joke :lol:
> 
> Gerald
Click to expand...

I don't find it funny at all, I was a test tube baby and I have been seriously offended, perhaps I should report it. Then the do gooders & PC brigade can have a pop at me.

I also think it is highly offensive to tadpoles as well.


----------



## asprn

UncleNorm said:


> _*smaked wrist's *_ or she's slurring her words!!   :lol: :lol:


A double whammy - schloering her wordsch, AND aberring her a-posh trophies. :lol:

You can take the teacher out the school...........

Dougie.


----------



## locovan

robx5 said:


> geraldandannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hobbyfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier this year I had a huge problem and spent a month in the new Premature Ejaculation Unit at my local hospital. They were brilliant! They cured me eventually but, for the first two weeks, it really was touch and go.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's a funny joke :lol:
> 
> Gerald
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't find it funny at all, I was a test tube baby and I have been seriously offended, perhaps I should report it. Then the do gooders & PC brigade can have a pop at me.
> 
> I also think it is highly offensive to tadpoles as well.
Click to expand...

If I kiss you do I get a Prince Charming :wink: 
Sorry Asprn is here to save me :roll: I like frogs anyway :roll:


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Hobbyfan said:


> Like locovan, I too am very grateful to the NHS.
> 
> Earlier this year I had a *huge problem* and spent a month in the new Premature Ejaculation Unit at my local hospital.
> 
> They were brilliant! They cured me eventually but, for the first two weeks, it really was touch and go.


I fink hes pulling the wool over our heads either that or hes been pulling his pud too much !


----------



## gaspode

geraldandannie said:


> Now that's a funny joke :lol:
> Gerald


Ah, well, now, hang on just a mo..................

If I were afflicted by this embarrassing and socially debilitating affliction (which of course I'm not - in my condition ANY sort of ejaculation would be welcome, premature or otherwise :wink: ) I would be most upset and offended by that joke. Which just goes to show that even Gerald might not be sufficiently PC to cover all eventualities. 8O

Gerald and I know each other well enough (and I mean in the real world - not the MHF fantasy cyber world) to accept that we don't agree on PC attitudes. But we do just that - we accept it. I know Gerald well and although I don't agree with his beliefs I accept that they're sincerely held. He accepts that I'm more tolerant of non-PC attitudes (that's putting it politely) and he respects that too. It doesn't stop us from having a frank discussion over a drink and we never fall out over it.

For what it's worth I thought some of the jokes in that notorious thread were hilarious - especially the badger one - and I wasn't mortally offended by any of them. The decision taken by the mods to remove it was made on the basis of the number of times the thread was reported and the intolerant attitude of some of the posters, not on whether the mods were personally offended.

So the moral is, debate by all means - but tolerate other members views and accept their right to hold them, even if you don't agree with them.


----------



## asprn

gaspode said:


> So the moral is, debate by all means - but tolerate other members views and accept their right to hold them, even if you don't agree with them.


Utter rubbish.

:lol:


----------



## locovan

gaspode said:


> geraldandannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's a funny joke :lol:
> Gerald
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, well, now, hang on just a mo..................
> 
> If I were afflicted by this embarrassing and socially debilitating affliction (which of course I'm not - in my condition ANY sort of ejaculation would be welcome, premature or otherwise :wink: ) I would be most upset and offended by that joke. Which just goes to show that even Gerald might not be sufficiently PC to cover all eventualities. 8O
> 
> Gerald and I know each other well enough (and I mean in the real world - not the MHF fantasy cyber world) to accept that we don't agree on PC attitudes. But we do just that - we accept it. I know Gerald well and although I don't agree with his beliefs I accept that they're sincerely held. He accepts that I'm more tolerant of non-PC attitudes (that's putting it politely) and he respects that too. It doesn't stop us from having a frank discussion over a drink and we never fall out over it.
> 
> For what it's worth I thought some of the jokes in that notorious thread were hilarious - especially the badger one - and I wasn't mortally offended by any of them. The decision taken by the mods to remove it was made on the basis of the number of times the thread was reported and the intolerant attitude of some of the posters, not on whether the mods were personally offended.
> 
> So the moral is, debate by all means - but tolerate other members views and accept their right to hold them, even if you don't agree with them.
Click to expand...

Err your on the wrong thread I thought we were doing OK on here now you will start Hobbyfan up again and just when I have got him all sweet and nice and cuddly and telling nice harmless jokes. :roll: 
On your head be it but you wont be doing the morning shift. :roll:


----------



## geraldandannie

locovan said:


> On your head be it but you wont be doing the morning shift. :roll:


You've got that right, Mavis. Ken and mornings just don't agree.

One thing he's got right, though, is the difference between the real world (you know, with grass under your feet and rain on your head) and this unreal MHF world. Out there, I don't think I've met a person from MHF I disliked. I wish it were the same on here. Maybe this says something about people that go on MHF rallies? :wink:

Oops - I detect a can of worms being opened up and a serious deviation from the topic. I'm off for some self-chastisement.

Gerald


----------



## UncleNorm

Hiya Big G! Can of worms firmly closed! :roll: :wink: 

Now then, serious business.... what kind of footwear do we need for your planned walks at the Global? I have waterproof walking shoes, very comfy, or walking boots, very comfy. What do you think is appropriate for your planned walks?


...and yes, I'm really quite p*ssed because we've been celebrating Mavis's wonderful news. Goodnight! :roll: :wink: 8)


----------



## ovalball

As I was driving home tonight I noticed an AA van stopped at the side of the road.I saw the driver at the wheel and he was just sobbing uncontrolably.I thought to myself"That mans heading for a breakdown...."


----------



## rayrecrok

locovan said:


> UncleNorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UncleNorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pity f & d are next to each other... _*but i've tolf a donkey *_ :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> UNCLE NORM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry Auntie Mavis!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I should think so too behave --smaked wrist's :roll:
Click to expand...

Hi.

What's a smack heads wrist to do with it? ooer missis


----------

